# Fish for non heated tank



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What fish can withstand a tank with temperatures in the low 60s? That's my room temperature.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

White Cloud Mountain Minnows.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, I was going to say White Clouds too. They're about the only smaller fish I can think of.

What size is the tank?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Danios will do fine as well.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Goldfish

They like to rummage around in the substrate though.

TW


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

no goldfish,


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> no goldfish,


You prefer minnows? Minnows?!? #-o

Goldfish are my new favs, way more character than those little nervous trembly fish. 

TW


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

can't for a 5 gallon tank


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> can't for a 5 gallon tank


Good call Turtlehead. 

Have you decided on anything yet?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Swordtails would work.

Neon tetras like the cold too, but not too cold.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what about red ember tetras or x ray tetras?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> What fish can withstand a tank with temperatures in the low 60s? That's my room temperature.


Is your room really in the low 60s? My goodness gracious! :shock: I go into a dormant state at that temperature.

If you're able to up the temperature to around 70F, then you can keep virtually any freshwater species. Otherwise, I'm afraid you're restricted to the shrimps for that tank size unfortunately. I believe the pygmy cories (_Corydoras pygmaeus_, _hastatus_, etc.) are also able to tolerate cooler temperatures but 68F is about as low as I have kept them.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Jae Barbs! A small fiery red fish which comes from Cameroon. They are absolutely stunning when kept at cooler temps. there are a lot of killies that would like the cool water too.

My dream fish comes from cooler water- Zacco platypus.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

How about Scarlet Badis Badis? Heard they are almost betta like in the conditions they can thrive in. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well due to their semi agressive behavior, I can't I would like to have some, but shrimps will be living in there too.


----------

